# A SIMPLE Way To Think About Orchestration.



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jan 10, 2022)

Hey friends! In today's livestream, we'll cover a simple way think about orchestration, and 3 practical tips we can use to arrange music with confidence. Please enjoy!


----------

